# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Question] Resign from a CC

## Selibyn

Hello could anyone assist to resign from a CC what do I need to do to cover all my basis? What do I do if they refuse to sign CIPC documents?

----------

